# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Детские вайшнавские книги

## Tathyana

Вайшнавские книги для детей. 
Все адаптированные.

*1. По мотивам пуран и итихас - индийские книжки с картинками.*
Отлично для детей! Я покупала даже для взрослых.

На русском языке:
http://www.samvel.net/komix/komixs.htm



*2. "Истории для Нароттама"*

Главы 1-3:
http://krishna-mariupol.org.ua/detsk...ya-narottama-1
http://krishna-mariupol.org.ua/detsk...ya-narottama-2
http://krishna-mariupol.org.ua/detsk...ya-narottama-3



*3. "Пастушок из Гокулы"*

Шесть форматов файла на выбор (pdf и пр.):

http://files.sankirtanam.ru/books/dr..._iz_Gokuly.pdf

http://files.sankirtanam.ru/books/dr...uly-Redakt.txt

http://files.sankirtanam.ru/books/dr...iz_Gokuly.djvu

http://files.sankirtanam.ru/books/dr...iz_Gokuly.epub

http://files.sankirtanam.ru/books/dr..._iz_Gokuly.fb2

http://files.sankirtanam.ru/books/dr...iz_Gokuly.mobi



*4. "Гауранга - Послание Любви".* 

В трёх томах, особенно хорош первый:
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...igi&Itemid=120


*
5. "Сказание о Раме, Сите и летающей обезьяне Ханумане" (худ.Ромадина М.)
(М., "Детская литература", 1986)*

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=23&Itemid=168

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> *4. "Гауранга - Послание Любви".* 
> 
> В трёх томах, особенно хорош первый:


На форуме обсуждали этот роман. 
Не надо его детям читать. 
Автор покинула ИСККОН и там есть авторский вымысел.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вайшнавские книги для детей. 
> Все адаптированные.


В этом романе есть очень сомнительное место, которому никто не может найти первоисточник, когда гуру избивал ученика (1) и поведано, что у Господа Чайтанйи голубые глаза (2). По крайней мере два странных места, при этом думаю, что никто подробно не изучал весь текст.

Адаптация не должна искажать учение Ачарьев или привносить в описываемые события трактовку автора адаптации. 

"Для детей надо писать так же, как взрослых, только лучше" (К.И.Чуковский)

----------


## Tathyana

Жаль. Правда, сейчас дети вайшнавов сплошь и рядом читают и смотрят куда более страшные и сопряженные с грехом вещи, чем вымысел о том, что у Господа Чайтаньи были глаза такого-то цвета.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Есть другие книжки, вы же несколько в списке привели. 

А в этой не только про цвет глаз сентименты. Еще про избиение гуру своего ученика. И это в литературе для какого детского возраста, пометочка там должна быть? по пометку о варне я молчу  :smilies:  

И что еще автор там наадаптировала? Ну если кто-то хочет ставить эксперимент на своих детях - пожалуйста. Что же удивляться, что дети такие, как вы пишете, если и старшие-то не понимают, что делают. 

_______________

Мне попал в руки учебник для 3 класса школы гуманитарного типа, "Сказания о великих битвах и подвигах", Тверь: изд. Мартин, 1995, 400 стр., тираж 12 000 экз. 

Больше половины учебника, 234 стр. - тексты Рамаяны ("Сказание о Сите, Раме и летающей обезьяне Ханумане") и Махабхараты, с вопросами по текстам. Я не смогла бы ответить на большинство этих вопросов. А это для учеников 3 класса (!!!) Но - каких учеников? вот в чем вопрос. 

В то время как есть такие книги и есть такие школы - что у нас?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

То есть в этом учебнике, которые издали в России в 1995 _не преданные_ - комментарии к текстам и вопросы для 9-летних детей на таком уровне, как учит преподавать детям _преданных_ к примеру, Шримати Урмила д.д. (ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, член комитета соответствия _шастрам_ при Джи-Би-Си).

Кто что думает, о чем это говорит?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Учеб. по лит. для 3-го кл. шк. гуманит. типа

"Сказания о великих битвах и подвигах" (Махабхарата, Рамаяна, Илиада)

*Учебник рекомендован Министерством образования Российской федерации*

Тверь, 1995  
_Людмила Евгеньевна Стрельцова 
Натан Давидович Тамарченко_ 

"Сказания о великих битвах и подвигах" продолжает серию учебников для начальной школы, написанных теми же авторами. Подобно учебникам "Мастерская слова" и "Глаголь и Добро", она включает ряд художественных текстов, которые сопровождаются вопросами и заданиями. В данном случае это будут древнеиндийские поэмы "Рамаяна" и "Махабхарата", а также "Илиада" Гомера.

https://www.livelib.ru/book/10005798...e-tamarchenko-

Заказ в библиотеках: 
http://catalog.bibliozao.ru/vufind/R...oldings#tabnav

----------


## Tathyana

Т.к. книга "Гауранга" доступна для скачивания в электронном виде, остается лишь убрать из нее сомнительные места и все. Многим в свое время она очень помогла.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А в связи с чем помогла, в каких ситуациях?

Вот тема про эту книгу: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post157117

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Tathyana, а это с вами был тогда разговор в теме про Курукшетру, вместе с Гаятри д.д.? (извиняюсь, но без аватарки малореально вспомнить через несколько лет).

----------


## PRASAD DAS

"Буклик".
Мобильная библиотека добрых интерактивных книг и игр для детей:
https://booclick.ru

----------


## Гопал Кришна Дас Уфа

Харе Кришна.
Куплю.Книгу Гауранга .Послание любви .Нужен 2 том .Но могу забрать все 3 .

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Есть отличный проект "Научи хорошему!"
https://whatisgood.ru

Там анализ всех фильмов и мультиков: какие научат хорошему, а какие - нет. Последних сейчас - большинство, конечно же.

И там же статьи в помощь родителям, желающим сохранить ребенка психически здоровым: 
https://whatisgood.ru/theory/soviet/

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/577B/zoPUJ4DW9

----------

